# Best bullet Choice for .204 ruger



## bobcatrapper (Oct 27, 2006)

Whats a good bullet that will stop a coyote in his tracks and wind wont effect it as much? im shooting a hornady 32grain V-max and having trouble with wind.


----------



## Varmonter (Nov 6, 2006)

32 gr vmax is too light a bullet.I shoot hornady 45 gr sp for eastern yotes.
I have heard where the 32 gr blows up on bone basicly a splash on the outside of the yote if you hit a rib bone. not good..


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Only two bullet weight commercialy loaded as far as I know, give the 40 grn a try. Oh yeah and hope for calm days 8)


----------



## Varmonter (Nov 6, 2006)

Hornady also loads the 204 with thier 45 gr sp in store bought ammo.
https://www.hornady.com/shop/?ps_sessio ... 3de698ae86
If your dealer doesn't have it ask them (if they're not wal mart)and they can probably get them for you .
Federal offers the 39 gr sierra blitzking in theier factory loaded ammo
this is a favorite load at the ruger 204 forum .the 39 gr shoot best in my rifle.
Winchester Super X, 34 Grain Jacketed Hollow is another factory load

i I reload so i have more choices 32 33 34 35 39 40 45and 50 grain bullets
are avaliable to handloaders for the 204.

here is a quote from the 6mmbr website(precision shooter website)
http://www.6mmbr.com/20Caliber.html



> The Velocity Edge--A .204 Ruger drives a 40-grainer 600 fps faster than a .223 Rem can push the typical 22-Caliber 50gr bullet. This higher velocity produces a flatter trajectory. Additionally, grain for grain, 20-Caliber bullets have higher ballistic coefficients than .224 bullets. Combine this with the extra velocity of the 20-Caliber, and you get superior performance in the wind. Run the numbers and you'll see--a 40-grainer shot from a .204 Ruger has less drop AND less wind drift than a 40gr or 50gr bullet fired from a .223 Rem.


Wind drift is a function of caliber(bc) and time in the air and since the 204 is so much faster than the 223 it is in the air less time and so drifts less.

Can you tell i like the 204

:beer:


----------

